# Vaults of Terra: The Carrion Throne (Limited Edition)



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

>>>*Black Library - Vaults of Terra: The Carrion Throne LTD*<<<

Inquisitor Crowl, who serves on Holy Terra itself, follows the trail of a conspiracy that leads him to the corridors of the Imperial Palace itself…

*READ IT BECAUSE*
It's a novel that gets into the seedy underbelly of the Throneworld, Terra itself, at the end of the 41st millennium!

*THE STORY*
In the hellish sprawl of Imperial Terra, Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor Erasmus Crowl serves as a stalwart and vigilant protector, for even the Throneworld is not immune to the predations of its enemies. In the course of his Emperor-sworn duty, Crowl becomes embroiled in a dark conspiracy, one that leads all the way to the halls of the Imperial Palace. As he plunges deeper into the shadowy underbelly of the many palace districts, his investigation attracts the attention of hidden forces, and soon he and his acolyte Spinoza are being hunted – by heretics, xenos, servants of the Dark Powers, or perhaps even rival elements of the Inquisition itself. Soon they discover a terrible truth, one that if allowed to get out could undermine the very fabric of the Imperium itself.

Written by Chris Wraight.
-----------------------------------

_Pre-order is available and I will surely get mine._


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Ordered that sucker up straight away. Noticed they have put up pictures with releasing the pre orders which is great. It felt completely wrong buying without even a photo of the book.
Jain Zar has my attention too.... I'm leaving it for now. It's that or Perturabo. Primarchs are very short and Gulliman was crap so the eldar have me so far. Toss up!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Can't even remember the last time I was excited for a new book, to bad I'll have to wait a bit longer for the non limited edition version.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Regarding the Primarchs series..I was thinking about starting my collection for about two weeks, now. I have actually never bought any limited book from BL before.

And when I start collecting something I intend to finish it. And yesterday I completely lost it. I pre-ordered Perturabo and bought Magnus for double price on Ebay. Now I need to get Guilliman and Russ. There's no way back for me now...


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it, very atmospheric. Terra in 40k is a frightening place. As for the plot itself, its ultimately related to a certain lorebit as I suspected it was. Though it feels like the author ran out of pages and had to wrap it up.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I opened the LE last week and it looked like below. I actually think it is even a bit worse now. Spine and back looks fine. Should I ask for change ? I have it wrapped in original paper. Opened it only once. I am worried it might get worse.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Use [email protected] Black library has always been super helpful to me about replacements and stuff. mail them all your info and shots.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I've had this happen to Dante, Warlord and Carrion Throne. Not straight away it's worn badly while I've been reading them. Each time I've sent off an email and been supplied with a new copy, well I'm waiting on the new carrion copy but it's been promised. So now I have a reading copy and a pristine shelf copy! 
It's pretty poor though. They are expensive books. If they weren't so pretty I would have given up on them at the first one. 
I'm also assuming this is a recognised problem and they are sorting it out behind the scenes, so while they continue to replace the faulty copies I'm not going to complain.
So yes I would send off an email pronto


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

So I contacted them but they told me none is left. So I choose to take Warlord LE as a replacement. But they managed to find one last for me! So I am fine but I hope they sort this out soon. Horusian Wars LE has a lot of gold on it. I don't want to ask for replacement again.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

woah, some have had some rotten luck with these LEs! 
Do think they should look at putting some kind of protective layer/varnish over the gold leaf parts


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I have received replacement for Carrion Throne yesterday and gold is perfect. I wonder if damage happens during transfer (which I doubt) or they send even very slightly damaged books expecting that no replacement will be asked.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I haven't got my new copy yet. But my first copy arrived perfect but rubbed off just reading it. There was hardly any gold left by the time I got to the end. I'm not rough with books at all, particularly not expensive ones!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy shit the quality issues on these things are getting ridiculous. A 55€ book should be of sufficient quality to last at least one reading and not fucking fall apart just from being touched. At this point they might as well start throwing in the regular edition of the book just so we have a copy that we can _actually read without fear of ruining it_ whilst the fragile as shits Limited Edition goes into an airtight glass cabinet so as to not fall apart.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Holy shit the quality issues on these things are getting ridiculous. A 55€ book should be of sufficient quality to last at least one reading and not fucking fall apart just from being touched. At this point they might as well start throwing in the regular edition of the book just so we have a copy that we can _actually read without fear of ruining it_ whilst the fragile as shits Limited Edition goes into an airtight glass cabinet so as to not fall apart.


I would actually appreciate at least free digital copy for every limited edition. I had put my replacement back to original box and put it to dark place never expect to open it again. Which is shame for such a beautiful book.

But airtight glass cabinet is actually great idea :grin2:


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm pretty confident this is a production issue they are sorting out. This is a new format they are trying which everyone loves the look of it's the robustness of the product. And I'm sure it's sortable. 
While they replace them I can't complain too much. 
I hate digital books so if they are giving out free books with them make mine a paperback?


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished it, very atmospheric. Terra in 40k is a frightening place. As for the plot itself, its ultimately related to a certain lorebit as I suspected it was. Though it feels like the author ran out of pages and had to wrap it up.


Without spoiling anything major, to what lorebit is this related ? Or better. Should I read any other book before Carrion Throne ?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

It will be obvious when you read it, but no, no other books are needed. This is the first book directly dealing with this particular codex blurb.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Great book from the beginning to the very end. It actually took me 295 pages to fully realize to what lore bit it was related. Story had good flow without blind spots. Throughout the book I thought this will be regular "traitor" inquisitor story but plot twist at the end made it great.

Parts with Custodes were majestic! Can't wait for Watchers of the Throne.

Can we make any conclusions because of what happened in the end ?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Entarion said:


> Great book from the beginning to the very end. It actually took me 295 pages to fully realize to what lore bit it was related. Story had good flow without blind spots. Throughout the book I thought this will be regular "traitor" inquisitor story but plot twist at the end made it great.
> 
> Parts with Custodes were majestic! Can't wait for Watchers of the Throne.
> 
> Can we make any conclusions because of what happened in the end ?


Speculation


The plot with the golden throne failing mustve been resolved, since the timeline has progressed in 8th edition, and Guiliman when he spoke with the Emperor had no inkling of anything being wrong with the golden throne. and the Emperor appeared as a supernova to him. Definitely not a dying creature. I can just wonder what the highlords offered the deldar to make them go to the lenghts of fixing the golden throne. The one they intercepted was just one of multiple as the deldar said to the inqusitior.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Speculation
> 
> 
> The plot with the golden throne failing mustve been resolved, since the timeline has progressed in 8th edition, and Guiliman when he spoke with the Emperor had no inkling of anything being wrong with the golden throne. and the Emperor appeared as a supernova to him. Definitely not a dying creature. I can just wonder what the highlords offered the deldar to make them go to the lenghts of fixing the golden throne. The one they intercepted was just one of multiple as the deldar said to the inqusitior.




Seems really desperate to allow DE near the throne as they could easily kill him this way? Who was that DE in the end anyway. She said she was old as the emperor and wanted to see him


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Entarion said:


> Seems really desperate to allow DE near the throne as they could easily kill him this way? Who was that DE in the end anyway. She said she was old as the emperor and wanted to see him




The alternative was the golden throne failing, as I said, the highlords must have made a really sweet offer to the haemonculi for aid. A dozen planets consigned willfully to the deldar? Desperation breeds strange bedfellows.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Crackin' good read this was

Looking forward to the sequel


----------

